# Simple Toolholder Rack



## springer (Apr 21, 2021)

So I needed a better way to keep my extra tool holders ready for use but not sitting on the bench next to the machine. Had some extra material laying around so I built this. Prolly build a couple more since I ordered a dozen more tool holders but wanted to get this first one done to see if I like it. And I do, simple but effective and keeps them inches away from where I need them. 

Few pictures and short clips of the process, got to use my vacuum plate and really happy with how well it holds. 













After machining the end brackets with .02 axial stock left for the vacuum chuck holding, I got balzy and tried to contour down the .005 axial left to see if I could just break the parts out when I was done. Didn't work, but nothing catastrophic, just lifted the part and I stopped the machine. 




Couple of short, boring but maybe interesting to some videos...





















And finally, the finished piece.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 21, 2021)

Count me jealous of the Fadal - nice work.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 21, 2021)

Who makes that endmill? Coating is interesting.


----------



## springer (Apr 21, 2021)

The one cutting aluminum is a yg-1 polished, super sharp with no coating. I think that what I used on the delrin but I can't remember 100%


----------



## macardoso (Apr 21, 2021)

springer said:


> The one cutting aluminum is a yg-1 polished, super sharp with no coating. I think that what I used on the delrin but I can't remember 100%


Huh. The one in the tool rack in the last picture is uncoated? Looks like the DLC coating for aluminum. Either way, sweet tools and machine.


----------



## springer (Apr 21, 2021)

Ohhh no I was looking at the ones cutting. The one in the rack is a 45degree helix finisher from Maritool with their ZrN coating. Leaves a phenomenol finish. Good price too. 





__





						3/8 3 Flute Variable Flute End Mill 45 Deg Helix 1.0 LOC ZrN MariTool
					






					www.maritool.com


----------



## macardoso (Apr 21, 2021)

Oh sweet! Thanks for the link. 

I've been using the YG1 ALU-Power endmills and love them. I might try that one too!


----------



## springer (Apr 21, 2021)

Yea I like the yg-1 also. Oddly, I started getting better finish from the kennemetal KOR5 and for roughing, that thing just purrs away as it throws chips across the table


----------

